# WING ARCHERY "RED WING HUNTER".....What's it worth?



## shooter613 (Feb 22, 2010)

This bow has been in the family for atleast 30 years, it's unstrung and i have never seen it shot. the condition i would say is very good, the wood is beautiful and only a few scatches on the tips of the limbs. I know nothing about it. I'm looking to sell, just don't want to get ripped off by the first person interested in it. any info is appreciated.


----------



## cody roiter (Jan 31, 2005)

Hello, There are no blue book for old bows there worth what someone is willing to pay you for it.. One guy maybe would pay you $100 for it the next guy may pay you $150 to $200 when buying and selling old bows thats how it works.....

I would put in up one ebay


----------



## retro-grouch (Mar 19, 2005)

Depends on weight, and whether it is a true Bob Lee or an AMF or Head Ski. True Bob Lees bring a bit more. Also...does it have any holes in it?

Many factors can effect the selling price of a bow.


----------



## shooter613 (Feb 22, 2010)

it says head ski, and there are two tapped holes, one on each limb


----------



## retro-grouch (Mar 19, 2005)

I'd say this is pretty close to value. You never know what someone is willing to pay? 
If it is a 58" and 40# or better I say around $125.

If its a 52"'er, or a light weight 58", probably $100. 

The two holes are for the factory quiver.


----------



## NDTerminator (Nov 6, 2006)

I bought an excellent condition used Red Wing Hunter in the early 80's for $50. Mine too has a couple oddball sized factory installed inserts on the front of the riser..

If your RW Hunter is in excellent condition (no scratches, no stress cracks, limb tips excellent) and you find the right buyer who really wants one, you might, maybe, get $100 for it now days...


----------



## 724wd (Dec 17, 2005)

i just bought a RWH on craigslist for $50. Very nice condition. one blemish on the handle, but the limbs and tips are perfect. it's an AMF 52" 40#er. doesnt shoot worth a darn because i havent found the right arrows for it. it does not like the 2215's my other bows shoot!


----------



## VA. Bowbender (Mar 31, 2006)

If it's been in the family for 30 years and in that good condition I wouldn't sell it. You'll most likely regret it later on.


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

shooter613 said:


> This bow has been in the family for atleast 30 years, it's unstrung and i have never seen it shot. the condition i would say is very good, the wood is beautiful and only a few scatches on the tips of the limbs. I know nothing about it. I'm looking to sell, just don't want to get ripped off by the first person interested in it. any info is appreciated.


What's it worth? Absolutely NOTHING! Complete *garbage*! I feel sorry for you for having picked up such a worthless piece of junk. Not worth making the effort to put it in the trash. But since I'm such a great guy, I'll allow you to send it to me so that I can save you the trouble of having to get rid of it. But only cuz I'm such a great guy of course:wink:


----------



## Sparky747 (Jan 6, 2017)

shooter613 said:


> This bow has been in the family for atleast 30 years, it's unstrung and i have never seen it shot. the condition i would say is very good, the wood is beautiful and only a few scatches on the tips of the limbs. I know nothing about it. I'm looking to sell, just don't want to get ripped off by the first person interested in it. any info is appreciated.


If i am being honest with you I would keep it. I put a sight, limb and string silencers, peep sight, and release on it and it shoots like a dream with Allen Exterminator 400s. Shoots this at 40 yards with no stabilizer.


----------



## sjt85 (Sep 2, 2014)

Good grief Sparky - resurrecting a thread from the grave for your first post!


----------



## clifton.wiederhold84 (6 mo ago)

Can anyone tell me about this bow


----------

